# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Mustard as green manure prior to spuds?

## Moondog55

I've got a new garden bed on the way. Does anybody have an idea of the minimum time after sprouting before digging in the mustard?
Also where I planted the tomatoes last year so using the mustard to help with the nematode worm problems you get when reusing a garden bed for the same crop

----------

